# Kolenda Kennels in MI and Vom Ragnar in IL



## GradeMaker (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi everyone - new guy here. I'm looking for a reputable breeder of WGSL GSDs near my home in Chicago, IL. Two that would appear to be contenders are Kolenda and Vom Ragnar. I've searched both names on the forums with a lot of mentions of Kolenda and not so much of Vom Ragnar. With respect to the former, there appears to be some PM worthy unfavorable reviews. I wondered if anyone with good knowledge of either breeder would be so kind as to share their views with me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Bump


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Nothing I see in either I would recommend. vom Ragnar. I’ve never heard of them but No DM test I see on any of the breeding stock. Seems to be a lot of breedings done. They seem to be more into showing then anything else. 
Kolenda well nothing to say at all except NO


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We are from the chicago area and are on the waiting list with Auf Der Marquis in southwest MI. checkout their web page and very active Facebook site.


----------



## GSD4Smoochy (Jul 17, 2020)

I too was looking at Vom Ragnar they come up first when you google a breeder in this area with a nice website. I was surprised when I came to this forum and found no reference of them.


----------



## Doglady88 (Aug 22, 2020)

GradeMaker said:


> Hi everyone - new guy here. I'm looking for a reputable breeder of WGSL GSDs near my home in Chicago, IL. Two that would appear to be contenders are Kolenda and Vom Ragnar. I've searched both names on the forums with a lot of mentions of Kolenda and not so much of Vom Ragnar. With respect to the former, there appears to be some PM worthy unfavorable reviews. I wondered if anyone with good knowledge of either breeder would be so kind as to share their views with me. Thank you in advance.


I have a puppy from vom Ragnar and I would highly recommend them. They do health test their dogs-hips, elbows, and DM. Hips and elbows are tested by German standards. They compete with their dogs in Schutzhund and all their breeding stock has a title and breed survey. My puppy is well tempered and easy to train. He’s gorgeous too! They are not cheap but they are worth it if you want WGSL.


----------



## GSD4Smoochy (Jul 17, 2020)

Yeah they are second most expensive I think behind Mittlewest for the area. But good reviews on google


----------



## Quattro123 (Sep 11, 2020)

What are your opinions on Mittelwest ? I know they have a lot of reviews, but that itself is a little strange. They seem to have more google reviews than almost any other breeder in Midwest area (IL, WI, MI, IN). Something does not seem right. I know businesses that have fake google reviews... I'd like to get an opinion on Mittelwest.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Quattro123 said:


> What are your opinions on Mittelwest ? I know they have a lot of reviews, but that itself is a little strange. They seem to have more google reviews than almost any other breeder in Midwest area (IL, WI, MI, IN). Something does not seem right. I know businesses that have fake google reviews... I'd like to get an opinion on Mittelwest.


They are very expensive for a pup up to 4500 for a pet puppy. They have a lot of red flags and can be seen if you search. I know quite of few people who bought from them and they were not happy as far as health and temperament.


----------



## Quattro123 (Sep 11, 2020)

Yes, I came across some information on a couple websites that gave the truth about Mittelwest. It is like they say, "if it sounds too good to be true...it usually is". The high amount of reviews was a red flag. I mean how is that possible,, only their customers know how to leave reviews? Lol.


----------



## Quattro123 (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks for the reply! Glad I came across this website.


----------



## Intlwoman (Mar 27, 2018)

GradeMaker said:


> Hi everyone - new guy here. I'm looking for a reputable breeder of WGSL GSDs near my home in Chicago, IL. Two that would appear to be contenders are Kolenda and Vom Ragnar. I've searched both names on the forums with a lot of mentions of Kolenda and not so much of Vom Ragnar. With respect to the former, there appears to be some PM worthy unfavorable reviews. I wondered if anyone with good knowledge of either breeder would be so kind as to share their views with me. Thank you in advance.


I had a dog from Kolenda; she just passed away 9/13/20 at age 12 yrs, 1 mon.. She was one of three Shepherds in my family. Temperament-wise, never had a moment’s problem with her. I could take her anywhere. Never bit, chewed, soiled in the house. My vet of 19 years who looked after her would 100% back me up in the temperament area. She was protective when necessary, but not aggressive. Very loud bark that would scare anyone. She weighed in at 90 lbs. Healthwise, she had two surgeries. One for a bone chip fragment, and the other for intervertebral disc disease. She was a poster child for recovery from the latter. I don’t blame Kolenda for either of those issues.

Kolenda has been in business over 20 yrs, and the owner handled Shepherds when he was in the Marines for another 20 years. I went to their kennel to pick up my pup, got a tour of everything. Very neat, clean, no odors. Met my pup’s parents and sister, who you could approach and pet without fear.

To each his own, but another factor in my decision was that Kolenda would take my pup back if something happened to me, so it wouldn’t go to a shelter.

Their dogs are gorgeous, most if not all from West German lines. They participate in, at least they did years ago, in the N. American Sieger shows, when I showed the pup I had gotten from them.

I have not had a bad experience with them, so you can evaluate my comments vs. others.

No experience with Von Ragnar, stay away from Mittlewest.


----------



## GradeMaker (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you for sharing your experience. I’m very sorry for your loss. I know it’s very hard.


----------



## CPO Rob (Oct 25, 2021)

Intlwoman said:


> I had a dog from Kolenda; she just passed away 9/13/20 at age 12 yrs, 1 mon.. She was one of three Shepherds in my family. Temperament-wise, never had a moment’s problem with her. I could take her anywhere. Never bit, chewed, soiled in the house. My vet of 19 years who looked after her would 100% back me up in the temperament area. She was protective when necessary, but not aggressive. Very loud bark that would scare anyone. She weighed in at 90 lbs. Healthwise, she had two surgeries. One for a bone chip fragment, and the other for intervertebral disc disease. She was a poster child for recovery from the latter. I don’t blame Kolenda for either of those issues.
> 
> Kolenda has been in business over 20 yrs, and the owner handled Shepherds when he was in the Marines for another 20 years. I went to their kennel to pick up my pup, got a tour of everything. Very neat, clean, no odors. Met my pup’s parents and sister, who you could approach and pet without fear.
> 
> ...


You review of Kolenda Kennels has helped make our decision. We purchased a Female GSD from them and are looking forward to this adventure.


----------



## GSD/Shtznk9 (12 mo ago)

I'm late to help you here. But, we purchased 2 puppies from Kolenda. Gorgeous dogs, wonderful temperament. The sickest dogs we have ever had in 30 years. Our male had hip dysplasia in both hips. Diagnosed at 5 years old. His right hip was so bad the Vet said it looked like he had been hit by a car. He was not, but that is how it looked. I sent his X rays to Susan and she just wrote back Thank you! He had skin issues his whole life and recently died from Cancer of the Spleen. His half sister they share a father Rooney, Had major skin issues, allergies. Survived having MRSA from the skin infections. Her body was resistant to most antibiotics, She had a tumor in her eye that we had laser surgery on. She was just diagnosed with Liver Cancer. And they both had DM. I would never recommend Kolenda ever. I paid big money for them and they were the most unhealthy dogs I have ever had in 30 years!!


----------



## GSD/Shtznk9 (12 mo ago)

Doglady88 said:


> I have a puppy from vom Ragnar and I would highly recommend them. They do health test their dogs-hips, elbows, and DM. Hips and elbows are tested by German standards. They compete with their dogs in Schutzhund and all their breeding stock has a title and breed survey. My puppy is well tempered and easy to train. He’s gorgeous too! They are not cheap but they are worth it if you want WGSL.


I am currently looking at getting a puppy from Vom Ragnar. How happy are you with your puppy/dog. How expensive are their dogs?


----------

